# Swollen tummy- have you dealt with this?



## Jer's Girl

A part of me just thinks it is because I have gained so much weight this year, but the swollen tummy seems to be something else.  It is flat most mornings, but by the end of the day, it is so swollen, I look pregnant.  Pretty much as soon as I eat anything really.

This morning I woke up and it was really swollen and tender.  And, no, I am not pregnant.  Just got tested at my Drs Office a few days ago.  

I know lots of people with Crohns deal with this.  I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas of ways to make it stop.  Are there any foods I should try giving up?   What do you all do to deal with it?  Any responses would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lamor32twigs

I have to say I deal with this on a daily basis.  I wish I had some great answers for you.
Sometimes I think it is caused by too much fiber, sometimes it is from gas causing veggies....really it is all a guessing game.
I have lots of others complain about this....I wish we could all figure it out.
Hang in there!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I get this frequently too.  I lost a few lbs but my pants don't fit as well because my tummy is so bloated!  I try to stick to a low res diet and "safe" foods so I don't know what causes this.  I'm not even diagnosed yet so I wish I could tell you!  Just wanted to let you know that you're not alone.


----------



## margie

I have had this problem for many years now and my lovely GI doc that diagnosed me with Crohn's in 2005 now says that it is me, I am overweight, out of shape, old and lazy....unbelievable huh....I don't know what to tell you, the pain after eating and the bloating for me are so bad that sometimes the vomiting is right after the meal and sometimes not for hours.  Either way, the only relief I ever seem to have is immediately after the vomiting, but that doesn't shrink the swelling or bloating, it only takes away the pain from it all.  Last night it was so bad that I ended up with chest pains for a few minutes afterwards.

Wish I could be more help.  Hope you feel better soon and get some answers too.


----------



## Jer's Girl

Lamor32twigs- I think you might be right about the veggies!  I didn’t eat veggies for years because they caused so much pain, but after my surgeries last year, I was able to eat them again, and it has been hard to think I might have to give them up.  BUT, I made a really big pot of veggie soup this week and I have been eating that every night (trying to be healthy), and my tummy has been so bloated!  It is such a balancing act to be healthy with this disease!  I don’t want to eat nothing but carbs, but that seems to be the safest thing for me (minus healthy carbs like whole grains that rip my guts apart!).  I will have to try not to eat veggies for a while and see if this gets better.  I really appreciate the advice.  Hopefully that is enough.  I have really been gaining a lot of weight lately now that I can eat without pain (still get D and C though), so it is going to be a challenge to get the weight off without being able to eat veggies.  Sigh.

 Thanks Cat for the support!  I’m sorry you deal with this too, but it is nice to know I’m not alone.  I think this comes from having a disease where we have been told that nothing is wrong, or having Drs not know what to do with us.  I think when we see other people on this forum who are dealing with the same things that we are it feels like, “hey!  I wasn’t just making it up!  Bloated tummy/ blood in stool/ Problem XYZ happen to other people with Crohns too!”

Thanks again guys!  Any other theory’s?


----------



## Jer's Girl

You and I must have posted at the same time Margie!
I’m sorry you are going through this.  Have you found a new Dr yet?  Yours has been so terrible and cruel!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Nicole, I just had a thought about bloating.  It seems worse on the days that I work, and I sit at a desk all day.  Like you mentioned, it gets gradually worse as the day goes on.  Maybe gas is getting trapped or building up or something because of all the sitting.  I'm going to try to walk around more during my work day (probably easier said than done) and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Misty-Eyed

Cat, I used to have that everyday if I worked a whole day. But if I was just out of the house a few hours or stayed home all day I was fine. 

Everyday if I was working I'd be in so much pain on the way home from all the bloating and by the time I'd recovered, it was time to go to work again!

Now, I never get this at all (touch wood). I can finish a working day and quite easily go out for the evening with out as much as a visit home. I can't honestly explain how I got better though. I have no idea. It just eventually went away by itself after many years.


----------



## margie

Nicole,
I haven't found one yet.  Taking a break from all doctors after this last couple of weeks and just trying to cope as best as I can.  Someone suggested, forgive me, I don't remember who, that I call the CCFA and see if they know of a GI doc that accepts my insurance.  So I am probably going to do that on Monday.  To be honest, didn't want it ruling my last two days, I am writing my sequel to the first novel and didn't want to be distracted by anything.


----------



## girlygirl

Hi Jer's Girl!

I deal with this too! All the time.. it's part of my life now. I thought for a long time it was just the long term use of Prednisone.. and was hoping after tapering off it would stop. I retain a lot of water as well.. and have to watch sodium intake. One of my last visits i had high BP and went up at least 16lbs in a week or so.. my body will go up and down.. well i seen a different doc at a recent follow up visit and he prescribed hydrocholorthiazide for the swelling when it gets extreme.. (such as eating anything with high sodium.) and on a previous followup visit w my surgeon/specialist he put me on a long term low dose of erythromycin. I take it in liquid form before I go to bed, also Nystatin to control any yeast from the long term antibiotics. The logic is that the erythromycin will help keep the bacteria content down in your intestines (which can cause the extreme bloating.) I am also suppose to take probiotics daily before bed.. which I forget those at times.. along with my regular meds... Apriso, etc... 

So, the Erythromycin (daily), the Nystatin (3x day), and an initial trial of Xifaxin (was like 10days to kill intestinal bacteria).. and the probiotics (to add good bacteria).. and the hydrochlorothiazide (as needed when swelling is extreme).. is what I have been presented with lately.

And my CR Specialist/Surgeon mentioned a pineapple diet to try.. If it is tolerable..

I hope someone gets this whole tummy swelling thing down...!! 

Hugs.. Mon


----------



## Grumbletum

I have a big pot belly by the end of the day too and it has been more pronounced since I went on the Pred. I assumed it might be because of the narrowing in my small bowel. When I had the barium FT, it slowed down a lot and they asked me to drink water to help it move on.
So I was guessing it might be a build up of food as the day goes on? Trying to eat 'little and often' but I don't think it's making much difference.


----------



## Jer's Girl

Thanks Cat for the suggestion to walk more.  I work in an office where I sit all day too.  Thanks Misty for your second opinion on this.

Mon- Thanks for the information.  i will ask my GI about these medications when I see him in August.  

Good luck Margie!  I know it has been a hard road for you!  

Thanks everyone for taking the time to write!  I am taking a little of what each of you said and using it.  Hopefully something will help eventually!


----------



## Jer's Girl

Grumble- what you said makes a lot of scene to me as I have narrowing too.  After my surgery's last year it only got worse because of so much scar tissue.  Well, maybe not worse, but bad in new ways.  I already eat small frequent portions so I don't know what more I can do (beyond going on a permanent liquid diet which I am not willing to do).  Thanks for posting.  I guess this just might be something I have to learn to live with.    I am grateful for your post.


----------



## silvermander

It might sound a little weird, but I find my bra constricting my chest - even one that fits perfectly - adds to the gas issue when I'm having a flare.

I've been struggling with the distended belly issue for quite a while lately and found nothing that helps.  My whole way of dressing has changed to make me more comfortable and look less pregnant.  Though it doesn't help that when I walk around I hold the right side of my gut and I have a slight wobble due to the joint issues, makes me look like I'm really pregnant.

I haven't found anything other than gas pills and diuretics, but even they don't help all of it.


----------



## kristen

I suffer with swelling so bad and back pains.The only thing that helps me is pain pills and rest.This disease really sux.I gave up food I lost 30 lbs in a month and I am still swelling


----------



## aliciars

Yep, I call it my baby....I gained a bunch of weight while on prednisone, but the bloating is so different.  Like previously mentioned, my stomach is flat in the AM, and big preggo looking as soon as I eat.....makes me sad.  I was in SUPER shape pre-prednisone.  Now I feel GROSS in my own skin.    Anyway, hoping it will eventually go away when I finally find remission....hope so.


----------



## gdhillon

I've experienced this to, my only solution is to go number 2.


----------



## aliciars

gdhillon said:


> I've experienced this to, my only solution is to go number 2.



I could only wish for it to be that easy! Well I guess it could if going #2 5-10 times a day was only enough..... Lol!


----------



## Jer's Girl

Thanks for your responses guys!  Looks lie a lot of us deal with this unfortunately!


----------



## lola99

I have this problem too. I notice if i don't eat though i don't get the bloat. Its worse when i'm feeling bad. When I first got on the steriod i was really hyperactive  and did a ton of cleaning and went a bunch of places and didn't get the bloat but now that i feel bad and am tired im bloated agian.


----------



## mozzie85

Hi Jer's Girl,

I make ALOT of home made veggie soup. I've found two things help. 

Firstly, some veg REALLY doesn't agree with me: namely celery (which is ALOT of pre-made stock), peas and lentils. Stopping using these helped me alot so maybe trying to work out if there are some veg that are worse for you might help?

Secondly, mint/peppermint etc etc. Putting some of this in your soup can help (apparently that's why people often make pea and mint soup) just need to be careful not to overload it otherwise it tastes horrible! Also I find pukka three mint teas really help with bloating.

Ironically, fennel is meant to be really good for bloating, but for me it just gives be horrendous abdomen pain. Tastes lovely in soups though!


----------



## Jer's Girl

Thanks so much Lola and Mozzie!  I really appreciate everyones responses.

I am going on a liquid diet for a few days for other Crohns related reasons, so I am hoping it will clear my tummy out a bit and help the bloat too.  

It is really annoying how many of us have to deal with this stupid bloating!  Gurrr.


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Does anyone have a quick fix trick to help with the bloating/swelling?

I haven't eaten a thing today, and my belly is bigger than ever and quite uncomfortable.  It feels like my organs are stretching, my skin is pulling, something like that...
I feel like I ate a feast for two!
It's been going on for a few weeks now but today is the worst.
I started taking Dexilant 60mg, and Restora Probiotics about a week a go that the doctor prescribed, but neither is helping a bit.

I wish someone could just stick a pin in me and deflate it ! arrgghh :rof:

And, btw, no I am not diagnosed with CD, but I do have a lot of ongoing digestive issues for a long time.  I just don't get a lot of free time to "take care of me" if you know what I mean 

Just hoping someone may know of a way to temporarily help with the pressure ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## girlygirl

Hi there.. I have a list(sheet) about bloating from my last follow-up visit w/my CR Surgeon.. just thought i would share 

a few tips in the article:
Fresh Pineapple: contains bromelain which is a digestion-promoting enzyme
Fresh Papaya: contains papain, a digestive enzyme similar in function to bromelain, great for breaking down food and idgesting proteins
Munch on Celery: relieves fluid retention
Asparagus: encourages growth of friendly gut bacteria, which work to reduce the buld-up of stomach gas
Yogurt: add to diet for helpful bacteria
Freshly ground black pepper: season food with to aid in digestion. and massaging the essential oil of black pepper on your stomach region can also help
Peppermint Tea: drinking helps digestion and calms flatulence
Digestive bitters and Chammomile tea: also thought to help digestion 

Hope everyone is doing great!.. 
~Mon~


----------



## dreamintwilight

I had this problem a lot before diagnosis...but I also had a painful abscess in my abdomen that was probably complicating matters too.

I do sometimes get that pregnant bloaty look, but no more pain associated with it. I really found probiotics helped me. Also...about a month ago bth my husband and I got sick with upset stomachs and we finally figured out that it was probably due to a macaroni salad we both ate. I didn't start experiencing symptoms until 2 days after him and it was right after I ate the macaroni salad for the 2nd time. My symptoms cleared up faster than his too. So, I can only attribute it to the fact that I am on probiotics and he isn't. The good bacteria had to have been better at fighting all that bad stuff.

As far as giving up veggies. I really think you should start a food diary, if you haven't already. Write down what time you eat things and what time you experience any kind of adverse symptoms. It usually takes food about 4-6 hours to pass through the digestive system. So, if you work backwards you can kind of see what you may have eaten that could be causing problems and maybe avoid those foods or minimize the amount. 

I seem to tolerate more veggies, even with skins on, now. But before, I had to be very careful. I could be okay eating very cooked spinach. But, if I ate it 3 days in a row I'd be in trouble. So, you might still be able to eat veggies, just maybe not in the quantities you are used to or would like to.  Low res really is the way to go. I stuck strictly to the 2 servings of veggies and fruits with skins and seeds removed and that helped. Made sure to take a good vitamin to counterract the extra nutrients I wasn't getting out of a more "healthy" diet.

Try cutting back on portions of veggies and fruits per day. Or removing skins and seeds. Cooking down veggies extra soft. Not eating high fiber foods more than one day in a row. Things like that.

Hopefully a liquid diet will help settle things and then you canstart to determine which foods are causing the problem


----------



## Jer's Girl

Mon- thank you so much for your detailed list!  I will for sure look into those foods for help.  

Marisa-  Thank you so much for your advice.  Only another Crohnie would suggest giving up or limiting veggies as a healthy option!  Haha!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

I'm sorry I jumped into this thread 

I will see if I can find something on the "undiagnosed" one, or maybe Google LOL

I hope you feel better Nicole


----------



## dreamintwilight

You're welcome, Nicole!


----------



## pjmel

I have this problem too, thought it was due to having some surgery last year and things were still just settling down. Usually about 1 - 2 hours after I have lunch (sometimes regardless of what I eat), my tummy swells, I get lots of gurgling and sometimes pain, mostly from gas/wind. Very embarassing when I am at work. Sometimes I will take buscopan, also I have de-gas which has peppermint in it. Sometimes it works, othertimes I just have to go home early from work which is getting very distruptive. I talked to my IBD nurse, and she said it might just be something I have to live with which is not very comforting! Will talk to my GI next time I see her. That list of food is very helpful!


----------



## karj

hey all i can sympathise with this too but i really think making a food diary or something would help this. its a pain in the behind but at least then you can keep track of what your eating and record any changes that you make. personally i find green veg like broccoli and make be bloated when i am having a flair up. also adding anything unusual to my diet like this week i put this seed mixture in my weetabix - boy i paid for that little experiment! but honestly a food diary might be the answer for alot of us. and if introducing anything to the diet that might be good, do it in small steps.


----------



## Jer's Girl

Tracy- No need to be sorry!  Jump away!  We are both looking for the same answer I think.    Sorry I didn't respond to you, I just kind of figured it became "our" thread once you jumped in too.    I hope we both start feeling better soon!  

PJ- i had surgery last year too, so maybe that has something to do with it.  

Karj- Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

Thanks Nicole ~
I was worried that maybe someone thought I was "down playing" CD and thought there was a "quick fix" solution. Which is not what I was doing what so ever 
I am just so tired, as I am sure many are, of feeling this obnoxious pain from the swelling.  I just really want to lesson it for a little while...long enough to get me through 'till I have "time" (ha!).

Anyhow, thanks so much for responding 
My tummy is still feeling like someone is playing tug of war with my organs...but I will live for now I suppose   Someday, maybe I will be as strong of an advocate for myself as I am for my kids....or maybe I will find one for me in the mean time !:ylol:


----------



## nannajcraw

Jer's Girl said:


> A part of me just thinks it is because I have gained so much weight this year, but the swollen tummy seems to be something else.  It is flat most mornings, but by the end of the day, it is so swollen, I look pregnant.  Pretty much as soon as I eat anything really.
> 
> This morning I woke up and it was really swollen and tender.  And, no, I am not pregnant.  Just got tested at my Drs Office a few days ago.
> 
> I know lots of people with Crohns deal with this.  I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas of ways to make it stop.  Are there any foods I should try giving up?   What do you all do to deal with it?  Any responses would be greatly appreciated!


have you been checked for a blockage that is what started with me and yes i went to the er and said dont take me obgyn im not pregnant:lol: my stomach just swelled so bad but it started months before like you little here and there and escalated to removing part of my bowel colon and intenstine so check with your gi push them cause they will diagnose it as a flair or gas


----------



## Crohn's Mom

> have you been checked for a blockage that is what started with me and yes i went to the er and said dont take me obgyn im not pregnant my stomach just swelled so bad but it started months before like you little here and there and escalated to removing part of my bowel colon and intenstine so check with your gi push them cause they will diagnose it as a flair or gas


I had a hysterectomy 11 years ago (29 years old) in process of trying to find out what was "wrong" with me.  My OB/GYN actually said to me, "You know what, once we fix you, you're going to get fat!" 
HA! If only! Not that I want to be "fat", but here I sit, 11 years later ~ no uterus (pathology was normal) and no gall bladder (another useless surgery)~ withering away to below tiny because I gave up on doctors and got tired of them removing organs ! LOL


----------



## Jer's Girl

Nan- Thank you for your response.  I have had blocks before that went on for months and then made me need an ostomy for six months, but I don't think it is that this time.  Although, I do think all of the scar tissue in my intestines is blocking me up some what.  I will look out for that.  Thanks again!

Tracy- I know just how you feel about the weight.  I have always been curvy at my healthiest, but for the last couple of years I was a bag of bones.  So many well meaning people though I looked just great skinny, but it made me feel terrible and not like me.  Not to mention that i was only that way because I was in pain and couldn't eat!

Now that I have been doing so much better having a few surgeries last year, I have put on so much weight, but I feel more comfortable this way.  I don't care how fashionable it is to look gaunt, I want to look and feel healthy!  Although sometimes I admit that I do miss having smaller thighs.  We are so trained to never be happy with our appearance!  It is something that I really try to fight against.

I think what I have learned with this ever changing Crohns ridden body is just to try to be happy with yourself no matter what your size.  We are souls with bodies, not bodies with souls!  Our shells are the least important, and hopefully the least interesting things about us.  

And I don't think you were down playing Crohns!  Sometimes there really is a "duh, have you tried this" answer, and I know we are all hoping there is one for the bloating!  I also think that it is good to make light of this disease from time to time.  Better to laugh than to cry!  

Hope you are all feeling better soon.


----------



## ohaj0406

My stomach does the same thing, I have even caught people looking at my "bump".  I have found a few things....1, if I don't eat enough, my stomach bloats and 2-I love Diet Coke but carbonated drinks kill me...they put gas into your system and so does chewing gum and things like singing...per my doctor. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gunter

Hello every1,

Its been almost 4 years since last message. Just wanted to check-in & know how are you all doing? Some of you must have even undergone improvement from Bloated/swollen tummy. If so, please share your success story.

BTW I am suffering from bloated tummy. For my age 25, its unusual & normal people do notice. I am diagnosed with Crohn's disease.


----------



## i.d.crohnie

This is a great thread, as I have been dealing with this issue of bloating for a while now, and have tried all sorts of remedies. I find that if I take one Immodium every day helps.
I also drink peppermint tea before bed to help move the gas along. Taking a pre-meal gas pill, such as Gas x, does NOT help at all. I eat very light in the morning, and luckily I live close to my workplace so I can run home at lunchtime to use the bathroom, otherwise I suffer greatly the last hour before work ends. If only I never felt hunger, I wouldn't eat at all!


----------



## ohnoitsjess

Lately I am having this issue. First let me say that I have had crohn's a long time and am only 27. Always been underweight but recently maybe in the past 6 months i gained 15 pounds which only brings up to about 115 to 120 which isn't fat at all but my belly gets ridiculous. The same thing happens I wake up with a flat tummy by 5 my stomach looks 4-6 months pregnant its horrible. I don't know what to do was thinking about buying that popular flattummytea.com tea it says its for bloating but because us CD patients are so sensitive I'm nervous. Anything has helped for others.


----------



## ronroush7

Yesterday, when, coming out of church,  I was told that my stomach looked swollen.   I have bren dealing with a lot of swelling lately.

 2


----------

